# Dusting o-27 1957 train set off.



## cspcrx (Dec 7, 2008)

My wife said she always wanted a train under her X-mas tree. So I got out my dads 1957 Lionel 1581 train set. It has a #611 diesle sswitcher (blue and orange jersey central). After cleaning the track, contacts train wheels and lubing everything I have noticed this. The train seems to make a lot of noise going forward and can not pull many cars. When I press the terminal on the transformer to go in reverse it seems to be much quieter and have much more power. Any ideas? i would love to have it pull all of the cars but it just will not going forward. Thank you all for taking the time to review my introductary posting. Love the site.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a 600 MKT. My motor is touchy when assembled. Due to wear I think. Loosen the black brush plate on top and when you tighten the screws just apply a clockwise pressure to it. It may be worn just enough to be rubbing when in the forward direction. It sounds crazy but it works. Those screws do tend to loosen up and the growling will return. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cspcrx (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok you just lost me. LOL
I presume the body needs to come off the train to do this. Is there a how to or diagrams somewhere. The one peace that did not make it through the years was paperworkd and owners manual. I really appreciate your help. In my mid 30s and playing with trains again. Wife loves it and my father is excited to see pics of the train up and running under the tree. Brings back memories for him from his childhood. Thank you again.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Take the shell off all you need to do is remove the screw in the front . The back is just held in with a tab. This may help but is not a diagram.




http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd2a.htm











Oil the top and the bottom.


----------



## cspcrx (Dec 7, 2008)

I am sorry I should have been more specific. I got the shell off the chasis. I am not seeing the black brush plate on top. I see a black plastic peace on the top but no screws. Perhaps I am looking at the wrong part. I really appreciate you help. The train can hardly pull 4 cars at 50% power forward but goes with ease in reverse at 50% power. Thank you again.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

cspcrx said:


> I am not seeing the black brush plate on top. I see a black plastic peace on the top but no screws. Perhaps I am looking at the wrong part.


Is there any way that you can get a picture up here?


----------



## cspcrx (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you I see the two screws now. I noticed it says oil on top. Would that help? Also where do you oil. On top of the plate that says oil. Or down in the hole where it goes into this black cover. i really do appreciate everyones help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Oil the hole after the word and the steel pin next to that, right between the brushes. Don'tforget the underside too, the hole is there too.


----------



## cspcrx (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you that made a very big difference. Train is making a lot less noise now. Also forward speed has imporved greatly as has pulling power. To compair speed at 50% in reverse is now equal to 60% forward. Thank you so much for posting the pictures and helping out. Probably needs to run a little and oil it again since it has not been oiled in a long time.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Great! I haven't spent much time troubleshooting this engine. There must be some worn parts. Try not to over oil the top to keep the bushes dry. I use white lithium grease on the gears and axles. The armature needs the oil on both ends, that's where it squeeks. If you remove the black top clean the the three copper contacts with an eraser and look for grooves. If it is flat great if not you may want to clean them up . Another post?


----------



## cspcrx (Dec 7, 2008)

I ran the train for a while with the cover off and I saw the armature spinning which made me look at it. I noticed there appears to be some surface discoloration which I am sure is affecting performance. When I remove the two screws that hold the top on will any springs or anything come shooting out. Just want to know what to watch for. I will try this tonight when I get home. Thank you again for all of your help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

These engines love to run. The wheels will shine up from use. Don't worry about jumping springs. HO engines are notorious jack in the boxes. A new set of brushes and springs may improve performance. Now that your engine works are you ready for a vintage steamer?


----------



## cspcrx (Dec 7, 2008)

I dont know if I am that far along yet. Still waiting to find a few more period correct pieces to get the set back they way it was when my father got it as a child. Ran the train some more tonight. Its much quiter now and running much better. Wifes worried about oil getting on the carpet so was looking at "roadbed". Found a CA based company that sells it specifically for the O guage. Has nice little cutouts for the track bases to sit in. I am sure the price will match. LOL


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just use an old sheet and keep the wife happy. Don't be a stranger and look around. There' a lot of good reading. Just be sure to move the train to a table after the holidays! LOL Good Luck!


----------

